

GCHQ releases ‘Cryptoy' app to recruit tomorrow’s spies - drewjaja
http://www.cso.com.au/article/562553/gchq-releases-cryptoy-app-recruit-tomorrow-spies/

======
danswiftguy
Sounds very exciting.

